# HC Cuba tank



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

We'll here goes another HC Cuba tank that I just did. This time I'm using Aquasoil Malaya. Supposely to be extremely great for growing HC Cuba. It costed alot too. First time using it so I'm eager to see what happens. It's going to be getting 14watts of light, it's a 3 gallon tank. Using a Tetra whisper 10 filter on it. I might be using a co2 on it, I'm going to let it go for 2-3 days before I start the co2 injection.

For some reason I just love HC Cuba.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dude.

That stuff is going to be lookin good.
lol nice setup/plants


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, Thanks. I'm liking this soil alot. Minus the cost of it. lol.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Aint that the truth

nice rimless lil tank


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

for sure. this is going to be sweet


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool man, are you puttin any more plants in there? What kind of fish are you gonna get?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

No fish planned for it yet, we'll at least not for a good month or two. It's a small tank so there won't be much room for a ton of fish. I do have some cherry,amano,bumble bee, shrimp that I could put in there just to get rid of algae if it ever occurs. Until then, just want to see a lawn effect. This soil I'm using actually lowers the hardness and ph of the water so I have to watch what fish/invertebrate I put in.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ah ok, that would be a super cool shrimp tank. I like the fact that its' not bogged down w/ plants that are way to big for it. I think maybe one super nice red stem plant behind that rock would be awesome.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

whered you get all that HC?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice cant wait for updates/new pics


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

traumatic said:


> whered you get all that HC?


I got it off a hobbyist in town that grows it, I purchased about 36 pots last Winter. I have used about 16-18 pots, I still have the rest of the pots in a 20gallon emersed tank that I keep outside my back yard, It's doing great growing emersed outside in the sun.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you mind posting a pic of the _Rotala magenta_?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't mind. Here Rotala Magenta planted in the right rear corner of my Piranha tank along side with
Rotala Indica. It tends to come apart easily, and just float everywhere. It's somewhat Red and Pinkish, if you noticed the piece that's floating. I also have another red plant called Ludwigia Peruensis that has some Red/Pinkish to it in my shrimp tank, just floating and is doing fine.









Base on the looks of these plants, I don't think it looks good in my HC Cuba tank. But nice suggestion. Update, started to add co2 into the tank. Looks a little better, no aglae growth yet.


----------

